#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Automated Car Braking System with Fuzzy Logic

## siang21

hi... i'm planning to do a project related to the Fuzzy Logic... but i'm totally know nothing about it..
i'm not sure what controller can be used for it, how's the programming, what devices should??
what i plan to do is where the car will stop automatically when the ultrasonic sensor detect the distance relative to the speed of the car and automatically stop the car by applying force onto the brake pedal.
3 variables = distance, speed, force
what should i do? really need assistance here... =)





  Similar Threads: Paper:A HIGH PERFORMANCE INDUCTION MOTOR DRIVE SYSTEM USING FUZZY LOGIC CONTROLLER Fuzzy Logic in artificial Neural Networks (automated automobiles)- Engineering Seminar & Presentation [PPT & Report] Paper presentation: Antilock-Braking System Using Fuzzy Logic fuzzy logic and fuzzy sets notes required PTU fuzzy logic and system semester exam previous year question paper download pdf

----------


## software-engineer

> hi... i'm planning to do a project related to the Fuzzy Logic... but i'm totally know nothing about it..
> i'm not sure what controller can be used for it, how's the programming, what devices should??
> what i plan to do is where the car will stop automatically when the ultrasonic sensor detect the distance relative to the speed of the car and automatically stop the car by applying force onto the brake pedal.
> 3 variables = distance, speed, force
> what should i do? really need assistance here... =)


I can understand your problem while working with Fuzzy logic & Neural NWs

I have attached 2 PDF's for your better understanding of Fuzzy Logic & neural Networks..Go through them..both of them are very informative..  :):

----------


## siang21

hi... thanks for the info... i'll go through the docs... any inquiries i'll update again ya... hope you don't mind... thanks again... =)

----------

